# Karma @ Work



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Karma hits back.

Today on Pineview after fishing one area and partner boated a nice TM we headed to the Island. 

Started at the southeast side. Looked very promising. We are enjoying chit chatting and casting; now on the west side middle of island off island about 50’. Here comes this little black Lund 14’ with two older guys and three dogs. They’re headed to the island I boom two casts of a clearly visble 7.5" 3.5 oz lure in front of the boat with huge lure splashes and the driver pays no attention keeps heading to the island. They are like 25’ away from us we can’t believe what we are seeing. They beach the boat get out along with the three dogs and the guy starts throwing the doggie water toys.

By this time I’m seething so much :evil: :evil: :evil: I say ‘HEY’. Both of them turn around and I said you know we are fishing here. The bigger guys goes it’s a big lake and it isn’t my own private real estate. I then respond it is called having respect for someone fishing. You saw us you saw what we were doing. He states again well it’s a big lake and proceeds to toss the doggie toys.

Boy, I’m torqued but I refrained from the expletives’ only fishing partner heard what I was saying. They keep looking at us and continue tossing the doggie toys and the dogs running all over and jumping in the water.

So I proceed to say screw it you inconsiderate jackwagons and take the boat and we head east up the shoreline. 

About 5 minutes later, I look over my shoulder and now here’s the again ahhhhh haaaa moment where Mrs Karma starts to work her magical powers. This fine male species didn’t tie their boat off and the island was taking waves from boaters and the boat starts drifting ever so slowly away from the island.

These two pieces of true work are just too busy tossing doggie toys and don’t see the boat drifting away. Like every 2-3 minutes either partner or I would look back…now the boat is like 20’ off the island. They still don’t notice it as they’re having soooooo much fun with the dogs splashing all around and chasing the toys. 

Finally after like 15-20 minutes I hear the one who told us it’s a big lake…say ‘The BOAT’.

They both are laughing at each other and the big jackwagon tries to swim (no life jacket) to get it and is chest deep and the boat is drifting away about 25’ from him. Mrs Karma strikes…so he goes back to shore both of them are laughing at each other. Then the other guy goes after the boat again no life jacket including one of the dogs is going after him and he’s trying to get the dog to stay away from him.

By this time about another 5-10 minutes this older guy as we could see wasn’t making good progress at getting to the boat now about 50-75’ from the island. Partner says this doesn’t look good. I’m still irked but it’s time to do the right thing before something tragic unfolds before our eyes.

We pull in the lines and head over to the older guy trying to get the boat OMG this isn’t good at all. His face is as ashen white as a ghost and his face is barely above water and he’s just treading water.

He’s so exhausted he can’t grab our lure retrieval tool I extend out to him. Partner immediately tosses him a life jacket and he barely gets it. He wraps his arms around it and is just floating on his back. 

We get to their drifting boat and get it along side our boat and partner hops in their little Lund, puts the motor down starts it up and heads to the main and most inconsiderate jackwagon still stuck on the island with the 3 dogs oh and all the doggie toys. And yes believe it or not he’s still tossing those **** doggie water toys.

I get the guy who almost drown to the back of the boat. He’s so exhausted he can’t even climb up the ladder he just hangs on for like 10 minutes. He was very thankful and apologized. He stated Dennis at times doesn’t use his head. This guy still doesn’t have the strength to pull himself into the boat and tells me he learned a very valuable lesson today and I say back to him yea and that lesson would be Karma. You saw we were fishing and you guys blatantly ignored what we were doing for your own gratification. He agreed and again said he was sorry and what a lesson he learned. 

He's still exhausted and I say extending my arm wrap your hand around my forearm and I’ll wrap my hand around your forearm and pulled him into the boat. By this time partner motors the Dennis jerk and three dogs oh and all the doggie toys to shore and I motor over to him. OBTW we never saw any life jackets in the boat.

The Dennis guy not once said he was sorry only how we should fish at the Yacht club for tiger muskies and the guy we saved from drowning Mike is the caretaker over at the Yacht club.

Well, Mike the caretaker was a very lucky man. I’m sure he is thanking God Almighty that we were there to help him and not small, petty little folks like his dumb jackwagon arrogant friend Dennis who never expressed any concern for Mike’s well fare after sending his arse off to drown in an attempt to recover Dennis’s Lund. 

Dennis being a rich, arrogan jackwagon from the yacht club, who wouldn’t go after his boat himself but had no qualms about sending his friend out to do it. We made sure they knew two old crustly ladies just saved one of them from drowning.

So lesson learned for the self centered I don’t give a crap about others… Mrs Karma is ever watching and ever present and ya just never know.
-)O(- -)O(-


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Dennis "The Dink". :lol: Sounds like a real winner...

Good job for doing the right thing k2! :O||:


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes, Good for you...

I am sure Dennis the Menace is oblivious to all.

I don't know if it really takes all kinds...But we sure have all kinds.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job!

I wouda hooked 'em with one of those big muskie lures and reeled 'em in. You are barbless, aren't you?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Good job!
> 
> I wouda hooked 'em with one of those big muskie lures and reeled 'em in. You are barbless, aren't you?


I think K2 can be barbed if she wants to.............


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I rate this story AWESOME. I really needed this after my own adventures with a "Dennis" of my own. -------SS


----------



## UtahJax (Feb 18, 2012)

Awesome job, need more people like yourself in this world!!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Way to take the high road K2 8) I dont know if I would have been attentive enough to realize that the guy was in trouble and prob would have just kept fishing. I hope that your example sticks with these turds and the next time they decide to go play fetch, they will be more attentive of who is around.

Now the question is: fish on?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

What a better way to end the story?! Just today I discussed with an Ogden resident how many cadavers they pulled out of the PV. Well done! My single biggest pet peeve is being inconsiderate in any form. Stop your cart right in the middle of the isle next to the only column so no one can get by, pick the only side of the island where someone is fishing to play with your dogs...the list goes on.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Now the question is: fish on?


For you *Bax**

[attachment=0:2rhijtah]8 July.jpg[/attachment:2rhijtah]


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Awesome story K2, thank you for sharing. God bless you and your partner for having such big hearts. BTW, Did Dennis last name start with a P?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> BTW, Did Dennis last name start with a P?


Why yes it is and you know who it is as well as we do. I just found that out earlier and had it confirmed when I called the Yacht Club a little bit ago to inquire about Mike (not his real name I found out). Robert who answered the phone heard the story from Mike at how grateful he was we were there and how Dennis *P* was rude and overbearing. He indicated Mike wished he had gotten our names. Robert gave me Mikes phone number and I called him to see how he was doing as we were worried about him all day yesterday. He was again grateful I took the time to find out who he was and call him.

I told him after my initial barrage of words with Dennis *P* my little voice said leave, leave, LEAVE find another area on the big lake. Mike said I'm so glad you didn't leave as I wouldn't be here talking to you now THANK YOU SO much for what you did. Mike indicated he should've been firm with Dennis *P* as they saw us fishing but again self centered Dennis *P* had his mind up he was going to go to that little piece of island to work his dogs no matter if we were there first and fishing.

We're just glad Mike (again not his real name) is doing okay...said he was very tired and rested yesterday and thanked us for caring and thanked us for taking the time to call and see how he was doing.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

k2muskie said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > Now the question is: fish on?
> ...


Woo! So you caught a fishy and a loud old man. Sounds like an exciting day 8)


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Sounds like the Dennis P I know...somethings NEVER change. What you didn't realize is Dennis not only owns the Yacht Club, but the ENTIRE lake! Just ask him.  

Your actions (and your follow up actions) are a tell of what kind of person you are and your heart is bigger than big ol Pineview. That being said, you and Dennis are complete opposites. This is the way he has always treated people. I am sure you might consider that the next time you are shopping for a boat. :mrgreen:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

So is it Dennis P as in P Marine?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> So is it Dennis P as in P Marine?


 :mrgreen:


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work K2! Glad you were there!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Infuriating, but cool story, K2. This Dennis P character sounds like a real tool. 

And Mr. P, if you're reading this, I'm sure you'll be losing quite a few customers over your actions. If you act this way with those people with whom you are closest, I can only imagine how badly you are screwing your customers. The Good Lord knows I won't ever be one of them!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Ah, what a way to watch the wheel turn 'round. Thanks for sharing your story with us, K2. Glad the humbled one was saved and glad the jerk had it blown in his face.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Dennis P and I had a time when they worked on my boat motor. Took all summer to fix a simple part. Every time I stopped in to see how progress was going the shop guys were all in a huddle surrounded by empty beer cans and all were laughing and having a good time. When my motor was finally fixed I had a long, long talk with anyone who cared to listen about how poor their customer service was, how inconsiderate they were, how I should turn them into the better business bureau, how I should notify the police to watch as they left work each night etc. etc. etc. AND how I would tell all my friends to never buy a boat or have service done by them EVER. The worst of the worst boat shop in all of the U.S. of A. in my opinion. And I have heard worse stories than my experience.
K2 and Partner, thank you for saving the better half of a two party extension of "A-Holes". It would have been a tough decision for me to have gone to save Dennis P had it been me and he was the "Mike". I thank you for saving that man.


----------



## snowchick888 (Feb 16, 2012)

I am proud of you mom!!! Some people need to be smacked. Those two were smacked by the sweet hand of Mrs. Karma!! LOVE YOU :]


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

Funny thing I read your story K2 and last night I saw the whole thing play out in my situation. Paddled up to an area of the pond nobody was fishing with my neighbor who hasn't caught a fish in Utah so I was excited to help him. 5 min later some clown with his kids and dog come right up to our shorline thowing a stick where his yellow lab went to get it. I didnt even think twice about yelling at him because I remembered you. We caught no largies, like I promised him, but it didnt matter because you inspired me. Thanks for your story and keep the great posts coming.


----------



## FULLHOUSE (Oct 1, 2007)

K-2 it's to bad you and we all have to run into people like that at times while out trying to have a good time.Sounds like you and your partner handled the situation great considering the situation, my hats off to the both of you for going to help them or at least him out when you saw his potential bad situation. I had a similar situation with a man swimming to retrieve a boat that had broke loose from shore while he and his wife took a break from fishing and came in for lunch at the Strawberry campgrounds. While I was leaving the marina I saw him flailing in the water ran about 200 yards down the hill when I came over the last rise he was gone. I wish I saw him 1 minute sooner. Awesome that you stuck around because you saw a bad situation coming. Again my hats off to you 2. Agreed to some other posts my boat will never see the insides of a particular shop.


----------

